# Using leg straps on drover coats



## bhamlyn (May 17, 2013)

My coat fits fairly snug and I always use the straps. The straps are snug but not tight and I have never had the straps get caught on anything. I can see if the straps fit rather loose how you could have a problem getting hung up on the cantle.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

It's just to keep the coat from flapping off the legs allowing them to get wet. I always use mine.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't use the leg straps when riding because if I am wearing my long Koolah coat, it's raining hard and the straps prevent me from draping the coat over my saddle. I do use them if I am walking around, keeps the hem from getting caught on stuff as I walk by.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

